# What do you think of this colt?? Grulla AQHA



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I love this colt but I also what other opinions on him. Conformation wise. Everything  Thanks so much:

Paint (Solid) Stallion For Sale in Lamberton, Minnesota | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he's APHA? 

Not great at critique, and there aren't many squared up pictures. But I do like his head, very pretty with big wide eyes.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Man, those people know how to sell! "...DRIPPING..." :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Overall, I really like him. Nice petite QH head and huge hip with a broad chest. His legs are nice and straight and he looks to have good feet (from what I can tell). If you are looking at him seriously, I would ask to have him tested for HYPP during the PPE. The fact that he has Impressive in his bloodlines makes that a possibility. If he is negative though, I would go for it. He is a stunning colt.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute little thing. And $1200 doesn't look bad at all to me (I consider he has basic ground skills like leading, brushing, farrier). I'm not so sure he still has to stay as stud, but he'll be show stopper gelding for sure in ring.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

smrobs said:


> If you are looking at him seriously, I would ask to have him tested for HYPP during the PPE.


 
Ad states HYPP N/N.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mls said:


> Ad states HYPP N/N.


 I still would get him tested by my vet cause how often do sellers lie on an ad?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

hes very nice, very well built. I read he was shown Western Pleasure, does this mean he is broke to ride? If so $1200 is great for that color an build. Absolutely a cutie =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> hes very nice, very well built. I read he was shown Western Pleasure, does this mean he is broke to ride? If so $1200 is great for that color an build. Absolutely a cutie =]


 I think they meant (show prospect) and just put too many parentheses in there. LOL. That is a mite confusing though.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think he's overpriced. Are you in Canada? If so, it'd cost more to get him over the border, wouldn't it? I'm not sure about those legs and I don't particularly care for the neck.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with Joshie on the neck. Not my type I guess, a bit out of proportion to his body. Otherwise pretty.

Question for Joshie, why do you think FoxRidgeRanch is in Canada?


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I'm in Minnesota?? :S lol not canada. minnesota. We're neighbors though!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She messed you up with Fehr... I believe... Or JDI! Lol!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> She messed you up with Fehr... I believe... Or JDI! Lol!


Yep, age is creeping up on me, I guess. Confused you with Fehr. But I still think they're asking way too much for a baby that's done nothing.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't judge horses much from pictures but agree hes priced very high for a solid paint.


----------

